# Wife's new Allez smartweld



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got done with the new build this afternoon. The bike came out great she loves it. All shimano 105 11 speed which is really nice. The blue bar tape isn't my favorite but it is her bike lol. I did change the saddlebag now it is all black! Absolutely beautiful paint on this frame and went together nicely. It is a second bike for her so it should serve her well.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Sweet, congrats to her!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry about the crooked pics not sure why that happend lol!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

seems lululemon inspired.. pretty awesome.. I want to get one in 52cm myself and make it my crit bike.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> seems lululemon inspired.. pretty awesome.. I want to get one in 52cm myself and make it my crit bike.


The color is called keylime. She got her first ride today on it and loves it. I don't think you can go wrong with these frames. They ride amazing.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm going to build one up myself as a secondary bike with the new 105. I rode one a week or so ago and I agree it was a great ride. I was concerned about flex as I am a big guy but instead of flex it just felt springy in a good way. I have to say anyone would be fine with this instead of carbon but I do like the stiffness of my carbon frames.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> I'm going to build one up myself as a secondary bike with the new 105. I rode one a week or so ago and I agree it was a great ride. I was concerned about flex as I am a big guy but instead of flex it just felt springy in a good way. I have to say anyone would be fine with this instead of carbon but I do like the stiffness of my carbon frames.


I am in the same boat as you. I do have an allez also to go along with my Roubaix. I love them both. With the 105 and cages and the 105 pedals is was right at 18 lbs.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd be interested to see what she can do with it


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet bike! How does the new 105 compare to ultegra? I'm wondering if it's a big step up from the previous 105.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

brianb21 said:


> The color is called keylime. She got her first ride today on it and loves it. I don't think you can go wrong with these frames. They ride amazing.


Actually... its called "Multi Keyline" but keylime is close enough and sounds delicious. 

Awesome bike... how is she enjoying it?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

TricrossRich said:


> Actually... its called "Multi Keyline" but keylime is close enough and sounds delicious.
> 
> Awesome bike... how is she enjoying it?


She loves that bike. She has only ridden her Sworks Amira once since she got it lol. They are really nice bikes and they ride very well.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

tyrich88 said:


> Sweet bike! How does the new 105 compare to ultegra? I'm wondering if it's a big step up from the previous 105.


Well I never road the old 105 but I will tell you it works awesome. I have the 6800 ultegra on my bike and I really cannot tell the difference. Had the 105 been available when I built mine I would have gone that way.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

brianb21 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I do have an allez also to go along with my Roubaix. I love them both. With the 105 and cages and the 105 pedals is was right at 18 lbs.


Is that a stock allez? Or a custom build?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

tyrich88 said:


> Is that a stock allez? Or a custom build?


I did a build with the E5 in the all black. I used ultegra 11 speed on mine as the 105 was not out. Yet. My bike is right at 17.8 with pedals and cages.


----------

